# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Home Monitoring Kit, SmartThings Inc., Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SmartThings Inc.

----------


## Airicist

SmartThings Home Monitoring Kit

Published on Oct 15, 2015




> The SmartThings Home Monitoring Kit has everything you need to start monitoring, controlling, and securing your home from anywhere. Let's see how it works.

----------

